# Suche ein Anfänger-Tutorial



## Micha12345 (5. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Tutoriel, dass mit deutscher Sprache ist, und das nicht so schnell abspielt. Ich habe Adobe Photoshop cs2 in englisch, abwohl ich nicht richtig englisch kann.

Danke
Mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. September 2007)

Hallo.

Warum kaufst du die Englische Version von Photoshop, wenn du der Sprache nicht mächtig bist? Dementsprechend fällt natürlich auch vollkommen die Hilfe über das Handbuch flach - kann ich nicht verstehen. :suspekt:

Als Grundlagenschulung empfehle ich immer wieder die Tutorials von photozauber.de - die neue Version der *.pdf-Dateien findest du auch angepinnt in der Übersicht des Photoshopforums. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit den Videotutorials von galileodesign.de gemacht. Einfach mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Micha12345 (5. September 2007)

Hi,
kannst du mir bitte ein direkten Link geben, wo ich ein video runterladen kann, wa in deutsch ist, und kostemlos? Ein anfänger viedeo, mit deutscher sprache, aber mit einem englischem Photoshop Cs2!

Danke
Mfg

PS: Der kauf der englischen version hatt einen Grund, ist aber hier nicht wichtig...


----------



## Leola13 (5. September 2007)

Hai,



Micha12345 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Ein anfänger viedeo, mit deutscher sprache, aber mit einem englischem Photoshop Cs2!



Da wirst du nicht viel Glück haben. 

Schau mal bei Galileo vorbei. Da gibt es kostenlose Videos. Der Link ist für CS3 aber für CS2 gibt es da auch welche (Glaub ich mich zu erinnern.) und das Meiste sollte gleich sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (6. September 2007)

Das hier könnte dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Micha12345 (6. September 2007)

Okay, gibts denn ein Deutsches tut. wo einer eine englische PS cs2 version benutzt 

Danke
Mfg


----------



## kar_sten (7. September 2007)

Micha12345, du kannst nicht einmal Deutsch! Jeder deiner Beiträge hat gewaltige Fehler!


----------



## Leola13 (7. September 2007)

Hai,

die einzige Chance die du hast ist eine Übersetzung der Befehle u.a. neben deine Tastatur zu legen. 
Oder englische Tuts zu verwenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2007)

Micha12345 hat gesagt.:


> Okay, gibts denn ein Deutsches tut. wo einer eine englische PS cs2 version benutzt
> 
> Danke
> Mfg



Druck dir die englisch-deutsche Übersetzung aus, les sie dir ein paarmal durch und schau dir ein deutsches Tut an. Manchmal muss man eben auch was dafür tun.


----------

